# Fragen zu altem Intense SS Rahmen



## KP-99 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Intensegemeinde,

nachdem ich einen alten Intense SS Rahmen erstehen konnte, bin ich auf der Suche nach zusätzlichen Daten zum Rahmen.

In erster Linie interessiert mich die Hinterbaukennlinie des Rahmens, aber auch alles andere, was es bei dem Rahmen zu beachten gibt.

Im Netz habe ich zum alten Rahmen (kein SS2!) leider kaum noch Daten gefunden.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## evil_rider (26. Oktober 2011)

ersten 60mm degressiv, dann progressv... mehr kann ich dir auch nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke erstmal,

hoffe, ich werde es bald "erfahren" können.

Spielt halt eine Rolle für einen eventuellen neuen Dämpfer, aber erstmal den Rahmen mit dem DHX (allerdings aufgeshimt) fahren, bevor ich einen neuen Dämpfer (diesmal mit guter Druckstufe) bestelle.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## KP-99 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

mein Bruder hat noch etwas zum Thema "Hinterbaukennlinie Intense SS" gefunden und ich möchte es mal für die nächsten potentiellen Besitzer hier darstellen:





Also genauso wie du gesagt hast, evil_rider!

Respekt!

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## enduro pro (31. Oktober 2011)

glückwunsch und willkommen im club...

der DHX ist nicht die erste wahl für das bike, genauso wenig wie nen manitou...

vivid oder auch elka sind deutlich besser, wobei der richtig geshimte elka wohl das absolute highlight zu sein scheint...

ich bekomme nun nen vivid rein, allerdings in 222 statt 216...paßt locker rein und soll auch von der geo her gehen....

haste schon bilder???


----------



## KP-99 (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die nette Aufnahme im Club  ,

Komplett aufgebaut ist das Bike noch nicht, der Steuersatz kommt erst morgen.

Dann kann ich schon mal 1-2 Photos die Tage machen, allerdings fehlen auch noch einige Kleinteile (z.B. Kettenführung/richtige Feder).

Habe jetzt auch einen 222/70 Fox DHX (im Wissen, dass er nicht die allererste Wahl ist!) drin, allerdings auf 219mm gekürzt und etwas aufgeshimt.

Als Gabel stand ja eine 1.5 Zoll Lyrik Coil DH fest (übernommen aus dem alten Bike), mit einem 222er Dämpfer wäre mir dann der Lenkwinkel zu steil geworden und das tiefe Tretlager wäre auch etwas dahin.

Also nutze ich jetzt den vollen Hub des 222er Dämpfers (bei nur 219mm Einbaulänge), gleichzeitig kommt das Tretlager nur 7-8mm hoch und der Lenkwinkel bleibt auch fast unverändert.

Erste Tour könnte dann vielleicht Ende der Woche anstehen.

Wenn es Bilder gibt, stelle ich mal 1-2 hier ein.

Erwartet aber nicht zuviel, schließlich war eine der Vorgaben, so viel wie möglich vom alten Bike zu verwenden.

Grüße
Klaus-Peter


----------



## °Fahreinheit (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Rad. 
Ich hab schon ewig den dhx 5 drin und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Ich kenn auch andere Bikes mit anderen Dämpfern und weiß, dass da noch Potenzial ist. Auf dem Trail macht das Teil aber eine ganz gute Figur und ich hab noch nicht den riesigen Bedarf gesehen, was zu tauschen. Aber gut, jeder wie er will...


----------



## KP-99 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde auch erstmal den Rahmen mit dem DHX Dämpfer fahren, um dann mal zu sehen, was mir daran nicht so zusagt und wie mir die Federwegsausnutzung gefällt.

Es ist dann eben schon so, dass man mit einem Dämpfer wie z.B. dem Vivid zusätzliche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat (Dämpfung), die der Performance mit Sicherheit zugute kommen können - aber erst, wenn man genau weiß, in welche Richtung es gehen soll.

Die finanziellen Aufwendungen für einen neuen Vivid (als Beispiel) halten sich ja dann später in Grenzen (wie ich im Bikemarkt feststellen konnte).

Zunächst wird aber der DHX gefahren.

Ich freue mich schon sehr drauf, morgen und übermorgen kommen wohl die restlichen Teile, pünktlich zur 2. Wochenhälfte (und dem guten Wetter) sollte dann die erste Ausfahrt möglich sein.


----------



## KP-99 (6. November 2011)

So, heute erste Ausfahrt gemacht (Hausrunde).

Ein wirklich super Bike, das Intense SS.

Super handlich, wirklich gute Federungsperformance (der DHX geht in dem Rahmen nicht wirklich schlecht) und ein absoluter Kurvenräuber.

Hier mal 2-3 Photos, bitte denkt euch noch die Sattelstütze in schwarz (das rot war mir einfach zuviel!):













Richtig schön war es im Wald und das Bike gefällt mir richtig gut!

Grüße
Klaus-Peter


----------



## DonGeilo (8. Januar 2012)

kann dir zu der Wahl nur gratulieren 

Fahre das SS selbst seit mittlerweile 2 Saisons und will es nie wieder hergeben. Für mich das beste Do-It-All Bike. Fahre damit Downhillmarathon, 1000hm Touren, Freeride und alles zwischendrin. Und im Gegensatz zu den neueren Intense Modellen (zumindest was man davon so hört) hällt es doch ne Menge aus.


Greez


----------



## KP-99 (8. Januar 2012)

Bin auch bisher sehr zufrieden, macht richtig Laune, dass Bike.

Schlägt sich wirklich verdammt gut.

Mein Einsatzzweck deckt sich im übrigen so ziemlich mit deinem und dafür scheint es genau das richtige Bike zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonGeilo (16. Januar 2012)

kannst du Auskunft geben wie sich das SS mit 222mm im Vergleich zu den 216mm fährt? Ist der Unterschied merklich (Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel)?


----------



## KP-99 (16. Januar 2012)

Also, allein mit einem 222er Dämpfer würde ich es nicht unbedingt fahren wollen, weil der Lenkwinkel dann (je nach Gabel) schon recht steil wird.

Ich habe als Lösung die Offset-Titanbuchsen von Burgtec gefunden, die dafür sorgen, dass man noch den vollen Hub des 222er Dämpfers hat (70mm), die Einbaulänge aber auf 218mm sinkt.

Wenn du dann noch davon ausgehst, dass der Dämpfer ja 2-3mm mehr im Sag verschwindet (bei gleichem anteiligen Sag (bei mir ca. 33%)), dann bist du im Fahrzustand wieder bei der gleichen Geometrie wie mit dem 216mm Dämpfer.

Den 222er Dämpfer würde ich nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn man vorne auch eine 170er Gabel fährt, sonst könnte es vielleicht doch ein unausgeglichenes Fahrgefühl geben.

Meine Lyrik DH und der Dämpfer in dem zum Ende progressiver zum Werk gehenden Rahmen harmonieren m.M nach sehr gut zusammen.

Wichtig in dem Fall ist es aber, mit einer solchen Gabel die Front recht tief zu halten (habe in den amerikanischen und kanadischen Foren ein paar Intense SS gesehen, die mir dann vorne schon rein optisch deutlich zu hoch gebaut haben).

Ich werde definitiv dabei bleiben, zumal sich der Vivid in einem Custom-Tune wesentlich besser anfühlt als der DHX 5.


PS: Die Tretlagerhöhe liegt im Stand bei 354mm, also kaum höher als normal.

Nach dem man im Sag sitzt, reduziert sich die Tretlagerhöhe auf Normalhöhe.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## KP-99 (12. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich doch noch eine Frage zum SS Rahmen:

Fährt zufällig jmd. einen Maxxis Minion 2.5 in dem Rahmen?

Passt der in den Hinterbau?

Habe mir den 1-ply Maxxis Minion Exo 2.5 bestellt und habe gerade gesehen, dass es eng werden könnte unten an der Druckstrebe.

Will den Reifen auf einer Flow montieren und laut Tabelle soll der Reifen dann bei meinem Luftdruck (1.8 bar hinten) ca. 60mm breit bauen.

Leider habe ich gerade das Bike nicht zur Hand zum Ausmessen......

Danke schonmal.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab letzte Saison den Highroller in 2.5 und die Saision davor den Minion in 2.5 gefahren. Hat beides ohne Probleme gepasst. Bisher waren die Reifen auf einer DT 6.1 montiert. Habe die Flows aber auch schon hier liegen. Sehe eigentlich keinen Grund zur Sorge.

Habe leider kein gutes Bild auf dem der Abstand zu sehen ist.


----------



## KP-99 (12. Februar 2012)

Na, dann bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt.

Denke ja auch, dass sie passen werden, erst recht, wenn du schon Highroller 2.5 drauf hattest.

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## KP-99 (14. Februar 2012)

So, die Minion 2.5 sind angekommen und passen sogar recht locker:


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1061180]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonGeilo (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mal kurz fragen ob evtl jemand einen Intense SS Rahmen bzw nur das vordere Rahmendreieck abzugeben hat. Sorry wenn es ein wenig off-topic ist, aber ich dachte mir ich probier es mal hier.

Beste Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Oldskul (13. Juni 2013)

hi daniel,

hab ein SS in größe L im IBC bikemarkt inseriert (orange!). wollte das bike eigentlich komplett verkaufen. möglicherweise (wenn sich sonst niemand findet) würde ich auch nur den rahmen verkaufen ... 

gruß,
martin


----------



## KP-99 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Daniel,

wollte mich auch wenigstens mal melden, auch wenn ich nicht viel beitragen kann.

Ich bin mit 2 SS Fahrern in Kontakt, aber leider können wir dir mit einem Rahmen auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Sollte sich irgendetwas ergeben, sage ich dir natürlich Bescheid.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## DonGeilo (14. Juni 2013)

@Oldskul: 
mir ist dein SS schon aufgefallen. Ich schreibe dir über den Bikemarkt mal eine PM.

  @KP-99
Vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz

Habe meinem SS etwas gutes tun wollen und ihm einen neuen Anstrich gegönnt und als es vom Lackierer zurück war hab ich unterm Lack einen Riss an der Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Sitzrohr entdeckt. Es ist zum heulen 

EDIT:
wenigstens siehts gut aus






Greez,
Daniel


----------



## DonGeilo (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal wie kann ich denn eigentlich die Rahmengröße meines Rahmens herausfinden? Also angeblich handelt es sich bei meinem Rahmen um eine L. Angeblich, weil wenn ich die Oberrohlänge mal nachmesse dann komme ich nur auf rund 57cm was ja eher an die M kommt laut Intense Größentabelle (22,5").

Habe gehört, dass man die Rahmengröße auch über die Rahmennummer herausfinden kann. Da mein Rahmen mittlerweile überlackiert ist ist das etwas schwierig zu entziffern. Ich lese da ein "NL XXXX" (XXXX ist eine vierstellige Nummer)....könnte genauso gut aber auch ein "M XXXX" sein. Ersteres würde ja auch eine L hindeuten -letzteres auf eine M. Ich bin total verwirrt 

Eventuell könnte ja einer der SS Besitzer so freundlich sein und mal bei seinem  SS nachschauen ob da nun 2 oder 1 Buchstabe davor ist oder ob ich gänzlich falsch liege.

Danke schonmal


----------



## KP-99 (24. Juli 2013)

Also, bei mir steht NM XXXX...

Da der Rahmen ein M Rahmen sein sollte, sollte die 2. Ziffer die Grösse angeben (denke ich mir).

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## DonGeilo (16. September 2013)

Hallo Intense SS Gemeinde,

mein gerissener Rahmen steht nun zum verkauf. Also falls sich jemand einen Ersatzteilspender besorgen möchte kann er mir ja mal Angebote machen. Hinterbau usw. ist intakt nur der Hauptrahmen ist eben gerissen.

zu finden unter: Bikemarkt Anzeige

Greez, Daniel


----------



## Duc851 (6. Januar 2014)

Welchen Air-Dämpfer würdet ihr fürs empfehlen? Es handelt sich um ein Intense 6.6 mit SS-Umlenkhebel. Daher gleiche Kennlinie wie SS. Das Rad wird von meiner Freundin hauptsächluch für Touren eingesetzt.
Zur Auswahl stehen gerade:

Manitou Evolver ISX-4 
Fox RP23 Kashima Compression M, Rebound L
Marzocchi Roco WC Air

Der Evolver ist gerade eingebaut und hat zu viel Progression. Volume-Adjust ist schon auf 1. Eventuell aknn man ja auch den Volume-Adjust entfernen und hat so ein noch größeres Volumen im Piggy. Druck im Piggy ist gerade 150PSI, also Werkssetup. 

Haben die anderen 2 Dämpfer (Roco und RP23) weinger Progression und passen damit besser?


----------

